# Rod Warranty Work



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone know who handles Shimano rod warranty work in town?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Outcast


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I broke two Shimano jigging rodsand took them back to Half Hitch and they replaced them each time it happened. I have since them gotten my thumb drag calibrated.

Kim


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------

